

I’m Learning Ruby On Rails Because I’m Weak-Willed And Stupid - RawData
http://www.flatplanetmedia.com/im-learning-ruby-on-rails-because-im-weak-willed-and-stupid.html

======
RawData
Not to start a flame war, but I've always sort of thought of ruby on rails as
kinda faddish. What's the reason to use it over php/mysql/javascript?

